# Cubase Download Access Code already in use



## Wenlone (Dec 14, 2021)

A couple of days ago, I purchased Cubase Pro 11 update from the official Steinberg website. But when i try to use Download Access Code it says "This Download Access Code has already been used by another user."

I tried from both MySteinberg and Steinberg Download center. Same

Steinberg has like 1000 different websites for support and all of them send me somewhere else. It's almost impossible to find an actual email or ticket submit forum.

I finally managed to open a ticket from this page. Is this the right support? 








Solutions







steinberg-fd.support-asknet.com





People are saying they didn't get any response for weeks or even months. So I have to make sure i contacted the right place.


----------



## veranad (Dec 14, 2021)

I see it depends on your location



https://helpcenter.steinberg.de/hc/en-us/articles/206530864


----------



## Wenlone (Dec 14, 2021)

veranad said:


> I see it depends on your location
> 
> 
> 
> https://helpcenter.steinberg.de/hc/en-us/articles/206530864


I still can't find any emails from local distributors. This is really inconvenient. I didn't get this from my local store or anything. I can't understand why they don't have normal support like other companies.


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 14, 2021)

Wenlone said:


> I still can't find any emails from local distributors. This is really inconvenient. I didn't get this from my local store or anything. I can't understand why they don't have normal support like other companies.


Which country are you from? (although you might want to wait for a reply from Steinberg, they can sent out a new code if indeed it is used already)


----------



## Wenlone (Dec 14, 2021)

RogiervG said:


> Which country are you from?


I'm from Turkey.


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 14, 2021)

You did use this right?





I ask, because the previous downloader did not use access codes..


----------



## Wenlone (Dec 14, 2021)

RogiervG said:


> You did use this right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I did.





And this is from mysteinberg


----------



## José Herring (Dec 14, 2021)

Did you register it through your elicensor first? If not, Try just registering Cubase through your Elicensor software. Then run the download assistant to install. See if that helps.


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 14, 2021)

José Herring said:


> Did you register it through your elicensor first? If not, Try just registering Cubase through your Elicensor software. Then run the download assistant to install. See if that helps.


The download code is not the same as the license code though.
Steinberg changed the system a bit, previously you received the license code to use with elicenser.
now, they have access codes, that when valid, will initiate the license code (you see once the access code is valid) on the elicenser manager software (the download manager will start the elicenser software itself with parameters).


----------



## Wenlone (Dec 14, 2021)

José Herring said:


> Did you register it through your elicensor first? If not, Try just registering Cubase through your Elicensor software. Then run the download assistant to install. See if that helps.


I think download access code is different from activation code. You can't register from elicenser.


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 14, 2021)

Btw, the official way to make a ticket is going to your my steinberg part of the website, then go to my support part


----------



## Wenlone (Dec 14, 2021)

RogiervG said:


> Btw, the official way to make a ticket is going to your my steinberg part of the website, then go to my support part


Mine doesn't have that. Perhaps I should change my country. Thanks for the idea 




g.


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 14, 2021)

Wenlone said:


> Mine doesn't have that. Perhaps I should change my country. Thanks for the idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, that's unfortunate :(
I hoped tickets would be allowed from Turkey.. (telephone support is indeed via distributor/resellers)


----------



## Wenlone (Dec 14, 2021)

RogiervG said:


> oh, that's unfortunate :(
> I hoped tickets would be allowed from Turkey.. (telephone support is indeed via distributor/resellers)


Thank you for trying to help me. I appreciate it.


----------



## odod (Dec 16, 2021)

try to go to steinberg forum, they respond faster there









Steinberg Forums


A place to discuss and assist with Steinberg products and services.




forums.steinberg.net






Wenlone said:


> Thank you for trying to help me. I appreciate it.


----------



## Wenlone (Dec 17, 2021)

Little update

I changed my country to Germany then I created a support request from Mysteinberg. After 2 days, they sent me a new code. I registered the code and it works. Problem solved.


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 17, 2021)

good to hear it being resolved. Happy Cubase-ing


----------

